# Need kids lunch ideas for a field trip



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Everything in the lunch has to be completely disposable and it will not be refrigerated and cannot contain peanut butter (for the kids with peanut allergies). I can't think of anything that will keep without refrigeration!! Or maybe I can make a sandwich and put a baggie full of ice cubes to keep it cold that can be disposed of afterwards? I'm stuck for ideas!!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> Everything in the lunch has to be completely disposable and it will not be refrigerated and cannot contain peanut butter (for the kids with peanut allergies). I can't think of anything that will keep without refrigeration!! Or maybe I can make a sandwich and put a baggie full of ice cubes to keep it cold that can be disposed of afterwards? I'm stuck for ideas!!!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Not the best but a lunchable? I use to send them all the time for field trips. Also from 8 to 11 or 12 isn't that bad being unrefridgerated if you have it cold to start of with.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree with the freezing the juice method. I have done this numerous times. The lunchable nachos are a good choice...the cheese is processed cheese and should be fine. If you dont want to buy a lunchable, you can buy crackers and slice up some cheddar cheese and meat. Freeze the juice box/capri sun and tuck it in a baggie. Toss it all in a brown bag. Or..I have had friends tell me they freeze the actual SANDWICH (cheese and meat and mayo) and have it thaw out in the bag). Also..how about the cheese crackers w/ cheese filling? Add some fresh fruit, a treat and juice and that could be enough right?

I will say this. I work in a cafeteria at a private school. We have kids with peanut allergies in our school. I have tasted the sunflower "butter"...the stuff the allergy kids use instead of peanut butter. It's actually quite tasty and if your child is dead set on peanut butter sandwiches..this is a good choice for all involved.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We freeze water bottles and they work great to keep things cold. Almond butter is a good alternative to peanut butter and it is very delicious.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Freezing juice is what I do too when my kids have field trips. I do always send an extra juice along just incase the frozen juice has not thawed.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Can they eat bagels plain or with jelly? Cold pizza? When I pack a lunch for a field trip I do a "nick nack" lunch which has a drink, 1-2 pieces of fruit, crackers, pretzels, snack, cold pizza or bagel, etc. My kids don't care if they have a sandwich as long as they have plenty to eat for lunch.
Robin


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Throw in a banana ... they come in their own disposable (biodegradable) wrapping, don't need refrigeration and provide great energy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I know there are certain jellos and puddings that need no refrigeration 
as far as sandwich , I can only think of Nutella :huh: not the best source of nutrition 
but hey for one day, maybe they like that http://www.nutellausa.com/
and the only other thing that isnt bad when not that cold is grilled cheese
Sorry thats all I got :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

oh and I always freeze their drinks the night before , this way it stays cold.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

> We freeze water bottles and they work great to keep things cold. Almond butter is a good alternative to peanut butter and it is very delicious.[/B]


See also Cashew butter....SO yummy. Alternative nut butters would work, right?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Cream cheese sandwiches. Or Oven Roasted Turkey sandwiches.

Pretzels and Goldfish crackers (or something like them)

Fruit of any kind. Raisins too.

Water in a throwable bottle or juice in a box. Either kept in the freezer over night to thaw during the day.

Just read all the ingredients on boxes to make sure there are no peanut products.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, don't stress yourself out about this! Make the lunch a snack lunch I call it. Throw a protein bar, banana, crackers, frozen juice box, and they are set. Its only 1 lunch, and not everyday. I have to make my kids lunch on Fridays and I have to deal with the peanut rule too. When they say peanut rule, they mean anything with nuts in them even Almond butter, anything that contains a nut, including granola bars. My kids school is very strict about it, because a student has severe allergies and even the scent of a peanut and they go into seizures. Load the lunch up with single serve snack bags: pretzels, goldfish, protein bar, carrots, bananas, pudding, twinkies, ho ho's and so on..........Not the healthiest but its better then nothing.


----------

